# Columbia Cushion Frame Questions



## RJWess (Feb 5, 2017)

I have been looking at the Columbia rear cushion frames and have a few questions. I was wondering how the flex point works down by the crank housing or is it prone to cracking down there. Is it a bad design? I guess I really don’t see where it would flex. I was also wondering if the springs in the cushion can handle a 200 pound rider. Has anyone produced beefier springs for a heavier rider? Thanks for any thoughts that you may have.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 5, 2017)

I see that they did create stronger springs for heavier riders. Wondering if anyone reproduced these springs?


----------



## RJWess (Feb 5, 2017)

It seems like Pierce had a good idea with the leaf spring.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 5, 2017)

I have had quite a few Cushion frame bikes with the leaf spring frame as shown in above picture  also a couple of Pierce chainless all worked great and no problem with the leaf spring.Some years ago I had  20  springs made for this set up .I weight about 155 and have not had bottoming out with this spring. I have found that a lot of the original springs are broken when taken apart.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 5, 2017)

David, 
What other manufactures used the leaf spring besides Pierce?


----------



## David Brown (Feb 5, 2017)

CCM in Canada used the leaf spring on there cushion frame, Cleveland , Massey Harris, Perfect ,Brantford Red Bird ,Berlin Racycle In the US there where a lot of brands using that set up.


----------



## Wcben (Feb 8, 2017)

Racycle in the states went back and forth and at least at one time (1908) offered both (you could choose which style you wanted)...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 13, 2017)

RJWess said:


> I have been looking at the Columbia rear cushion frames and have a few questions. I was wondering how the flex point works down by the crank housing or is it prone to cracking down there. Is it a bad design? I guess I really don’t see where it would flex. I was also wondering if the springs in the cushion can handle a 200 pound rider. Has anyone produced beefier springs for a heavier rider? Thanks for any thoughts that you may have.




The chainless in your photo features a swing arm that pivots just forward of the bottom bracket, no flex plate.  It has additional pivots at the bottom of each seat stay.  Here are some close up pics of the one hanging from my ceiling.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 14, 2017)

Thats what I was looking for. Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 14, 2017)

The  E R Thomas Auto-Bi  also used that cushion frame.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 14, 2017)

RJWess said:


> Thats what I was looking for. Thanks for posting these pictures.




Of course!  Are you looking to purchase one?


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 28, 2017)

No  I am hoping that mine turns out that nice!!!!!!
   All I need is the part from the seat post down that says Hygenic Cushion Frame  and I will build the rest...


----------

